# Is there a demand for SAP ABAP/Test consultants?



## strawbree (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all

I'm from an IT background - tried various roles from technical ABAP to SAP testing. Is there a demand for this? Will foreign candidates be considered? 
So far, most positions I've been browsing on Seek has a note saying that the candidate should at least have Aussie PR/citizenship.

I'm trying to apply for skilled migration, but looking out for opportunities that I can try for.

Appreciate your opinions.
Thanks.


----------

